# Blu-Ray stockt richtig



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

hoffe, ich habe beim suchen über mein Problem hier nichts übersehen 

Also ich habe heute meinen neuen LG BE08LU20 Blu-Ray Brenner bekommen. Soweit so gut ... ich habe jetzt 4 verschiedene Blu-Ray Filme aus der Videothek ausprobiert, welche an sich ruckelfrei und in echt super Qualität (hätte nicht gedacht, dass 1080p soviel ausmacht ) laufen, aber:

alle 5 - 10 Minuten (stellenweise minütlich) bleibt das Bild für ca. 5 Sekunden stehen, der Ton läuft weiter, dann läuft das Bild quasi im Schnellvorlauf an den Punkt wo die Tonspur gerade ist und alles ist wieder normal ???

Mein System:
Mac Pro '08
8 Core 2,8 GHz
14 GB Ram
Snow Leopard bzw. Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
GTX 285
Acor GD245HQ (120Hz)

Mein Player:
PowerDVD 10 Ultra

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Was mache ich falsch, wie kann ich das Problem lösen, bzw. an was liegt das?

Vielen Dank schon mal und Greetz,
Masterdid


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Hmm....kommt mir nicht ganz unbekannt vor.
Alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand, was Updates anbelangt?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort 

ja schon, der Brenner hat sogar ein FW update nach dem Anschluss gemacht!

Was meinst du mit "kommt mir gekannt vor"? Hast du das Problem auch, bzw. ist das normal?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Ich hab von solchen Problemem schon öfter mal gehört.
Versuch's mal mit 'nem BIOS-Reset oder installier den Grafiktreiber mal neu.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ah ok, ja hoffentlich wurde das auch öfters gelöst 

Ja, Grafiktreiber habe ich schon ausprobiert ... und wie meinst du das mit dem BIOS-Reset?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Falls du im BIOS was verstellt hast, dann einfach resetten, quasi auf Werkseinstellung zurückstellen - je nach BIOS gibt's da normalerweise eine "Default"-Schaltfläche dafür.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ok? hab mit BIOS leider keine Erfahrung, da Mac ja EFI hat!

Oder meinst du das BIOS vom Brenner? Und wie bzw. wo kann ich dies dann reseten?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Oh, mit dem EFI kenn ich mich nicht aus - aber du hast daran nichts verstellt oder?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ne, denke sicher nicht ... ich habe mein System jetzt am WE gerade erst neu aufgelegt!

Das es evtl. an dem Brenner liegt?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Hmm, kann auch an PowerDVD liegen - das macht nämlich öfters solche Probleme.
Versuch's mal mit 'nen anderen Anschluss an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

Obwohl das die neueste Version von PowerDVD ist? Bei der Suche nach meinem Problem hat es sich immer um die 7ner oder 8er Version gehandelt. In Verbindung mit "meiner" Version und eben "meinem" Brenner habe ich leider gar nichts gefunden.

Umstecken hatte ich auch schon versucht, hatte leider nichts gebracht!

Hab auch verschiedene Codecs probiert, als auch Reclock (wobei Reclock irgendwie nicht funktioniert hat). Insgesamt hab ich dann bei Reclock irgendwas gefunden, das dies bei Blu-Rays garnicht funktioniert.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Nun ja, es ist typisch für PowerDVD - auch wenn man die neueste und aktuellste Version hat, bekommt man des öfteren Probleme - ich nutze PowerDVD schon seit der 7. Version und hatte auch schon derartige Aussetzer, die erst nach zig Updates ausgebessert waren. Kann natürlich auch am L.G. liegen (ich hab selber eins) - L.G. macht auch oft Probleme.
Ich würde allerdings auch mal ein ganz simples OS-Update probieren, das verschafft manchmal auch Abhilfe.

Ist eigentlich Hardwarebeschleunigung oder so aktiviert? Ich meine, wenn deine Grafikkarte die CPU entlastet?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ja, Hardwarebeschleunigung ist aktiviert ... also besser gesagt automatisch aktiviert und ausgegraut ... ich könnte es garnicht deaktivieren

OS ist auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Auch nicht über den Treiber? Problem ist, ich hab ATI und kenne mich mit den Nvidia-Treibern jetzt nicht so wirklich aus.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

Grafik-Treibe habe ich den neusten drauf! Habe diesen zwar aus dem neuesten 3D Vision Treiber Bundle, der ist aber mit dem einzelnen identisch


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Gibt es da keine Option für Hardwarebeschleunigung bei HD-Videos oder so?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

Ja schon, die Option gibt es ... allerdings ist diese nur bei einer DVD wählbar ... sobald ich eine Blu-Ray starte ist die Hardwarebeschleunigung automatisch aktiviert


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Hmm nanu. auch wieder was gelernt - also ich kann die Funktion (ATI Avivo) über PowerDVD deaktivieren, wenn ich will.
Aber wie gesagt, einfach noch mal nach Updates gucken. 

Ach, jetzt fällt's mir wieder ein...
In deinem Grafiktreiber müsste irgendwo eine Option sein, welches dein Rechner auf BD-Tauglichkeit prüft - probier' das mal aus.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

Also ich hab den auf der Installations-Disk vom Brenner beinhaltenden Cyberlink BD_Advisor laufen lassen, der hat in allen bereichen Grünes Licht gegeben.

Der Treiber meiner Grafikkarte gibt mir in Bezug auf HDCP grünes Licht, müsste doch für BD passen, oder?

Also du glaubst nicht, dass es ein Hardware-Problem ist und dies regelt sich dann mit der Zeit (kommende updates)?

Mir geht es eigentlich mehr um das kommende 3D Blu-Ray (hab schon das 3D Vision Kit und den entsprechenden Bildschirm dazu) ... hab dann halt jetzt schon Panik, dass wenn der Brenner (wenn es denn an ihm liegt) schon mit dem jetztigen Standard problem hat, wie ist das dann mit dem neuem?!?
Laut CeBit soll ja ein 2x BD Laufwerk für das 3D Blu-Ray ausreichen, es muss halt nur auf 60MB/s kommen ... 

... ah, das ist ein externer Brenner über USB angeschlossen, kann es sein, dass die Datenrate nicht ausreicht?


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Sein Rechner ist doch definitiv BD tauglich, daran kanns nicht liegen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Dann kann sogar ziemlich gut sein - mit intern bist du immer im grünen Bereich.

Zu der Sache mit dem "sich selbst lösen" - wie ich schon sagte, für unwahrscheinlich halte ich es nicht. Meine PowerDVD und Firmware-Probleme wurden meistens nur mit zukünftigen Updates behoben.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ja blöd ... da hat Mac nämlich wirklich ein Problem, bzw. meiner noch ... in diesem sind nur pSATA Anschlüsse und somit habe ich keine Auswahl an Blu-Ray Brenner ... d.h. es gibt keine
Apple wärt sich, warum auch immer, weis keiner, gegen Blu-Ray. Der neue Mac Pro hat jetzt wohl eSATA, aber interne Laufwerke gibts trotzdem noch keine.

Kann man eigentlich herausfinden, wie schnell der USB-Port ist, an dem der Brenner hängt? Soweit ich weis, braucht ne Blu-Ray 30MB/s?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Also USB 2.0 erreicht um die 60Mbyte/s - dürfte schon reichen. Für gewöhnlich kannst du mit Everest oder SiSoftware Sandra rausfinden, was du für für Übertragungraten bekommst - sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht, weiß nich mal, ob die mit Mac OSX laufen.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

bin grad auf Win7 ... Everest hab ich, hab aber nichts gefunden, zwecks Datenrate auslesen, zeigt mir quasi nur an, was da ist!

Weist du, wie das geht?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Hmm, also bei Sandra gibt's dafür eine Option.


----------



## Terence Skill (29. März 2010)

warum versuchst du nicht erstmal ein anderes prog zum abspielen? zu 90 prozent kommt der fehler vom programm. das wäre das erste was ich versucht hätte... 
im zweifelsfall die energiesparoption noch auf höchstleistung setzten.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ok, sandra hab ich leider nicht, muss ich mal schauen!

Hab einen "Max Read Access" Test gefunden, der ergab durchschnittlich ca. 192 ms. Mit Milli-Sekunden kann ich aber halt jetzt leider nichts anfangen bzw. auf MB/s kommen?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

@ Terence Hill
Ich dachte PowerDVD ist das einzigste Programm zum BD abspielen 

Welche gibt es denn noch?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

habe berade noch rausgefunden dass es ein High Speed USB 2 Port ist und dieser somit 480 MB/s hat ... daran kann es dann eigentlich auch nicht liegen


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Du meinst eher 480Mbit/s. (sind 60 Mbyte)

480 Mbyte in der Sekunde wären ja traumhaft.
Und ja, es gibt auch noch andere Programme, allerdings sind alle kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

lol ... stimmt, das wäre traumhaft!

Welche gibt es denn noch, bzw. welcher davon wäre noch zu empfehlen?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Puh, PowerDVD ist eigentlich der beste, obwohl er die meisten Probleme verursacht.
Dabei fällt mir ein: Treten diese Aussetzer eigentlich nur auf, wenn du den Film in Vollbild schaust?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

gute Frage, test ich gleich mal


----------



## Terence Skill (29. März 2010)

ARCSOFT TOTALMEDIA EXTREME - Blu-ray Software

das is aber nur ein beispiel. es gibt bestimmt noch einige progs mehr die man versuchen könnte.
_welches format hat die datei denn_?
edit:ach ja, ist ja ne original-bd...


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Mir bekannt sind nur Corel Win DVD, Cyberlink Power DVD und Arcsoft Total Media Theatre, mehr gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> _welches format hat die datei denn_?
> edit:ach ja, ist ja ne original-bd...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass es eine Datei wäre?


----------



## Terence Skill (29. März 2010)

ich weiß auch nicht wie ich darauf kam...bestimmt nicht weil ich selber nur mit gerippten bd´s zu tun hatte ...aber hab ja noch bemerkt das es ne original-bd war


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Als ob ja auch alle ihre BDs rippen würden.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ok, dann werd ich mal die anderen player ausprobieren!

Lass gerade ne BD im Fenstermodus laufen und habe die gleichen Probleme


----------



## DAEF13 (29. März 2010)

Versuch' doch einfach mal ein anderes Programm...
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der CPU-Auslastung aus, wenn diese Ruckler/Pausen kommen?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

Aber, wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind 

Könnte es daran liegen, dass mein PowerDVD 10 Ultra nur so original aussieht?


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

@Daef13

CPU-Auslastung liegt zw. 1% und 4% ... während der Film stockt müsste ich noch prüfen, mom


----------



## Terence Skill (29. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Als ob ja auch alle ihre BDs rippen würden.


 
von ihren bd´s hat ja auch keiner gesprochen...  
glaube nicht das es an dem original oder nicht liegt. aber das könnte man eventuell herausbekommen wenn man mal eine trial-version versucht. wenn es die da gibt. aber in dem fall kannst du ja gleich mal ein alternatives prog testen.


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

irgendwie hat die BD jetzt wohl Angst vor dem Task-Manager ... seit dem jetzt, hat das Bild kein einziges mal angehalten ... lol


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ah ok, das hat er gehört, jetzt hat das Bild wieder angehalten...

... also ich muss mich verbesseren, es springt schon auch kurz mal auf 12% hoch, hat aber mit dem Stocken nichts zu tun ... das kann es dann wohl auch nicht sein


----------



## Masterdid (29. März 2010)

ja schon, werde jetzt mir mal andere Programme besorgen und diese testen! Werde mich auf jeden Fall melden, ob es was gebracht hat!

Vielen vielen Dank an alle und schönen Abend 

Greetz,
Masterdid


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (30. März 2010)

vlc player spielt auch blurays ab allerdings muss man diese dafür öffnen und den ordner mit den videodateien wiedergeben lassen sonst gehts nicht.^^
funktioniert relativ gut - nur halt ohne menü^^


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Ich würde zuerst einmal Arcsoft Total Media Theatre testen. Da hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Corel Win DVD ist mMn totaler Müll.


----------



## Masterdid (30. März 2010)

Also, Freundin ist ins Bett und ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen weiter dran rum zu schrauben (am Brenner Problem) 

Habe nun folgende Player ausprobiert:

Corel WinDVD Pro 2010
-> kann das Medium nicht wieder geben

PowerDVD 8 (Original beim Brenner dabei)
-> das gleiche wie bei dem PowerDVD 10 Ultra Keks und ich hatte das "Gefühl", das die Qualität an sich etwas schlechter als bei dem 10er bzw. bei dem TotalMedia ist

ArcSoft TotalMedia Extrem 2
-> hat einwandfrei funktioniert


Fazit:
Wie kann man einer Hardware eine Software beilegen, die nicht 100% mit dieser funktioniert.

Damit müsste man ja jetzt eigentlich ausschließen können, dass es am Brenner liegt?

Und da der TotalMedia auch auf 3D aufrüstet, dürfte meiner "Langzeitplanung" auch nichts mehr im Weg stehen.


Noch mal besten Dank an alle für alles und Greetz


----------



## DaxTrose (23. April 2010)

Leider habe ich diesen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt, da ich genau das selbe Problem mit dem PowerDVD 9 Ultra habe und bis heute nicht lösen konnte. Ich habe genauso in Foren gesucht und nix gefunden. Es scheint wirklich ein Problem vom PowerDVD in Kombination mit nvidia GeForce Karten zu sein. Komisch nur, dass bislang davon in keinem Test der Software was erwähnt wird.


----------

